
Fooled by Your Own Brain - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/19/illusions/fooled-by-your-own-brain-rd
======
shangxiao
There are a few important concepts here which can help UI designers create
better UX. It's always good to be able to back good design up with proven
science. Eg I always tell people that animations are more than just eye candy,
they attract the brains attention and elevate the element's importance in the
UI. Now I can append "prevents change blindness" to that argument.

Facial recognition is also an interesting one that we tend to amuse ourselves
with: [https://twitter.com/faceinthings](https://twitter.com/faceinthings)

------
kazinator
What your senses tell you isn't ever the "truth".

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind_projection_fallacy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind_projection_fallacy)

~~~
Zikes
That fallacy says that there are instances where people believe that something
they imagine to be true is actually true, or that if they don't understand how
something works then it is beyond understanding.

I don't see how that means that everything we observe at all times is false.

~~~
kazinator
Everything you observe at all times has the right kinds of interpretations
that are true.

